# New look



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow ! It does look sharp


----------



## gollum84 (Jul 25, 2004)

I like the new look.  Now the posts catch your eye, instead of being a gradient of blue.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 25, 2004)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> ...


I didn't notice this before, but gollum84 your avatar looks a lot like edX:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/image.php?u=20116&dateline=1067388827 vs. http://www.macosx.com/forums/image.php?u=5540&dateline=1064284268

  Edit: Hmmm images don't show up in this thread...


----------



## blue&whiteman (Jul 25, 2004)

yes.  very nice.  me like


----------



## gollum84 (Jul 25, 2004)

Gandalf the Grey vs. Gandalf the White


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice new look.

Gollum, why don't you use a Gollum avatar ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmm, can someone point out, which things got renewed? Even though I visit this site every day for few times, I didn't get anything


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2004)

I liked the old look :-(. i don't think all the buttons go together like the reply and report bad post buttons. and also EVERYTING is a piece of paper with a quill. more variety.

can you bring an option to choose themes? plz?? pretty please!


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 26, 2004)

Baby Steps... it may not be quite right but at least they are trying. I wish politics worked that way. So, the bill isn't quite right but it does move in the right direction... So, lets just kill it and maybe in 200 years will get it right... idiots.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2004)

what are you talking about??


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 26, 2004)

mi5moav must be upset because a bill did not pass in congress or his state. 

Zammy, the icons on the site have changed. Post Reply button, etc. I think they are soft on the eye. I like it.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone know what the green or blue button in the bottom left corner is?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2004)

"Satcomer is online"
"Cheryl is Offline"

it an indicator to see if some one is online or not

green - online
blue - offline


----------



## adambyte (Jul 27, 2004)

I like it. Spices things up a little bit.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the green or blue button in the bottom left corner is?


Where is that? I don't have such buttons?!


----------



## Chazam (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm impressed!      ::love::


----------



## edX (Jul 27, 2004)

zammy - i've been sitting here wondering the same thing until safari just crashed and i relaunched it. now i see what folks are talking about. my 1st impression (literally less than a minute) is that i like it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Amazing! Wow, it looks great! Thanks edX!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

The problem lies on my bookmarked 'show new posts' address. I had to change it to: http://www.macosx.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2004)

And the little buttons to show if the user is on or off line are just small circles under the user's avatar.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 27, 2004)

Ugh... I like the old look better.  This look is like going from OS 9 (extremely compact and functional) to OS X (bloated, big, and candy-coated).  The old look wasn't too big nor too small; it was just right.  This new look uses icons twice the old size for... what reason, again?

Seems like a waste of space for some new eye candy.  I'll live with it, and it does look good, but the old look was the perfect blend of form and function.  I guess everyone who's using VBulletin has upgraded to the new version/look because my other favorite forum has the same look.


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2004)

Also it doesn't "go OS X", it goes "buttons vs. tables" for me. ;-)


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 2, 2004)

i still say too much of one icon


----------

